# icecream to jelly bean



## sulittle (Feb 23, 2002)

I have just purchased an Asus Transformer Infinity TF700T and would like to update to the jelly bean firmware. I've Googled the question and thought I found some fairly clear instructions, but they aren't working. This is what I found:

http://forums.androidcentral.com/an...-jelly-bean-asus-infinity-tf700t-minutes.html .

By the way, I've never touched a tablet or even a smart phone before 2 days ago, so any assumption of my familiarity with tablet terms is not helpful. The instruction given at this site seemed clear. Also, it has special instruction if you have "custom recovery", but I haven't added anything like that. Here's what I did:
1. found the build number: IML74K.US_epad-9.4.5.30......etc. The instructions say the build no. will start with TW, US or WW. Mine starts none of above, so I assumed it was US (at least US is IN the number).
2. downloaded the zip file on a separate PC, copied that file to desktop of the PC, dragged it onto a SD card and inserted that into the Infinity tablet. Without explaining why, I had changed the file name of that zip to EP201...(etc.),then extracted the zip file within.
3. Verified the 2nd zip file was also named EP201...(etc.).
4. turned off the tablet
5. Held down power + volume down buttons until a graphic popped up, with some very tiny letters in top left corner of screen (could not read - looked like doss language). Don't think it said "Press Vul.Up to enter RCK (5s)", as instructions said it would.
6. pushed the volume up button. The graphic changed to an android on its back w/ its belly-door open and red exclamation sign.
7. a minute later the tablet started as normal. I checked the Android version - still 4.0.3.

What can I do differently to make this thing jelly-up?! I'm going to try it again after removing the 1st zip, so only one is on the SD card, but don't expect a change. Can anybody help?


----------

